# Kindlewomen.com - Check us out!



## KindleWomen (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey everyone! I'm new to the boards & want to let you know about a new podcast/blog called Kindle Women. We're 2 gals talking about our Kindles, what we love & don't love about them, industry news... & even having in-depth book discussions once a month. If you're all about reading & eReaders, come check us out.

We're at http://www.kindlewomen.com. You can also find us in iTunes. Hope you like it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds interesting!  Thanks for joining KindleBoards!

Betsy


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Great!  iPod is updating right now.  I'm downloading your first two podcasts and will check it out while cooking later today!

N


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

neat! I have never really gotten into podcasts, but will check out your site  Welcome to the board.


----------



## KindleWomen (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey everyone on the Kindle Boards! Episode 3 of the Kindle Women podcast is up & running. If you're subscribed in iTunes, it should get to you automatically. You can also download the file from our site http://www.kindlewomen.com to put directly onto your Kindle! Hope you enjoy it & let us know what you think!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I found your podcasts last week on iTunes and already have you on my iPod! I haven't listened to it yet, but I am doing that right now. Off to check it out...


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

KindleWomen said:


> Hey everyone on the Kindle Boards! Episode 3 of the Kindle Women podcast is up & running. If you're subscribed in iTunes, it should get to you automatically. You can also download the file from our site http://www.kindlewomen.com to put directly onto your Kindle! Hope you enjoy it & let us know what you think!


Welcome! Glad you found Kindleboards!!! :>)

Maria


----------



## KindleWomen (Dec 27, 2009)

Just a friendly "bump" to remind everyone Episode 3 of the Kindle Women podcast is up. You can find it at http://www.kindlewomen.com. From there, you can find links to all our blog posts & subscribe in iTunes.

On our next show, we're going In Depth on Robert Kroese's "Mercury Falls." It's sure to be an interesting discussion. 

Hope you enjoy & happy reading!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Are there going to be spoilers?

N


----------



## KindleWomen (Dec 27, 2009)

When we review books, spoilers abound. But those are the In Depth discussions, so you see it coming.

For example, Episode 4 (brand new & posted to iTunes) is an In Depth discussion about Mercury Falls by Robert Kroese. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## KindleWomen (Dec 27, 2009)

Attention fellow eReaders! Looking for a run of the mill, tea sipping with pinky fully extended type of podcast to listen to? Well, if you are NOT, then we may be the show for you! There's a brand new Kindle Women episode available at http://www.kindlewomen.com. We're talking about eReaders, books, & everything in between. Come check us out!


----------



## KindleWomen (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey, my fellow eReader peeps! We have Episode 9 up and ready to entertain you with! So, c'mon and drop by Kindlewomen.com and listen to our latest podcast. In this episode we discuss the latest Kindle, iPad, and Nook news, along with our special brand of "in-between" goodness!


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

What a Great show everyone needs to listen


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Will check out the blog.
Thanks.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

me too


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Great blog! But clicking on your blogroll I ended up here laughing my ass off:
http://www.myextralife.com/sitenews/weird-dog-seems-pissed-all-the-time/


----------



## KindleWomen (Dec 27, 2009)

KindleWomen Episode 11: Girl with the Dragon 
Tattoo is available for download. BEWARE: very adult themes in this 
show... because of the book. Please go to the site & listen, or 
search "KINDLE" in iTunes & you'll find us. Come by & see the 
crazy things we are up to!


----------



## KindleWomen (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey all of you readers out there! Come check out our latest podcast at Kindlewomen.com or subscribe in iTunes. The Kindlewomen podcast is available for FREE at both locations, so come on over and have a listen! On this episode we cover current news for all e-Readers and discuss Bonnie's recent acquisition: The iPad. Is she turning to the Dark Side of e-Readers? Come and join us.....you just might like it..

We would also love to hear from the authors! We provide a bi-monthly podcast where we discuss e-Readers, books, and everything in-between!


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

B.S. Cahill,

Thanks for letting us know about Kindlewomen.com!

I have learned so much great info since joining this board!

I will get over there and see what's going on as soon as I can...

I know a lot of us here will appreciate you sending this information and the link!!

Have a great day!

Nancy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've merged all the posts about your podcasts into one thread.. . .please make a bookmark/favorite in your browser so you can find it next time and add to this thread.

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## KindleWomen (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey there! If you have a sec to spare, come on over to Kindlewomen.com. Kindle Women is a bimonthly blog & podcast about eReaders & eBooks hosted by Bonnie & Kristy. Our latest podcast is available free of charge via our website or iTunes. We like to think that we offer something for just about everyone. Why don't you be the judge and check us out!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks!  It looks like a great site.  Always nice to see another Kindle website out there!  

Do you review or feature indie authors?  *wink wink nudge nudge*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Once again I've moved and merged your new post with your existing thread for your Blog. As suggested earlier, you should bookmark this thread so you can find it when you want to post again.


----------

